# Need help with 5hp motor



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, I just acquired a used "nonworking" tablesaw. It's got a 5hp single phase 220v motor. Initially the motor was packed with sawdust and wouldn't turn. I cleaned that and replaced the bearings. Now it still doesn't always turn, or turns slowly and blows the breaker, (30 amp double pole), and/or turns backwards. There is evidence inside the cabinet that @ one point the blade came flying off, probably due to the motor spinning backwards. :surprise:

What would cause this?


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a pic of the tag


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That small writing at the bottom is the problem, it's passed its expiration date.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jack Wilson said:


> Hey guys and gals, I just acquired a used "nonworking" tablesaw. It's got a 5hp single phase 220v motor. Initially the motor was packed with sawdust and wouldn't turn. I cleaned that and replaced the bearings. Now it still doesn't always turn, or turns slowly and blows the breaker, (30 amp double pole), and/or turns backwards. There is evidence inside the cabinet that @ one point the blade came flying off, probably due to the motor spinning backwards. :surprise:
> 
> What would cause this?


wiring on the motor for the CCW rotation...
not coming up to speed...
start cap no good...
start switch not engaging or disengaging...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

If there is no damage to the coils, I'd check the starter cap.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't see this motor reversing polarity, it's a random shift between the 2 directions. Sometimes it's clockwise, other times its not, just depends...but on what, I don't know.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Coils LOOK good, how do I verify that they are?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jack Wilson said:


> I don't see this motor reversing polarity, it's a random shift between the 2 directions. Sometimes it's clockwise, other times its not, just depends...but on what, I don't know.


read the PDF's attached...


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Did a quick experiment, tried starting motor with leads reversed on capacitor, then tried starting motor with capacitor discuss connected. Both resulted in the VERY SAME SYPTOMS I have been experiencing right along. Also, when making an effort to discharge the capacitor, there were no sparks or arcing of any kind.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

well, that says it. I smell a cheap fix coming up.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Phil, maybe. The guy I bought it from claims he already replaced the capacitor. At the very least, I can't be truly sure that the current capacitor is the correct one.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't find ANY info about this motor or its manufacturer.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

induction motor List, buy induction motor products from Taiwantrade.com


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jack Wilson said:


> Did a quick experiment, tried starting motor with leads reversed on capacitor, then tried starting motor with capacitor discuss connected. Both resulted in the VERY SAME SYPTOMS I have been experiencing right along. Also, when making an effort to discharge the capacitor, there were no sparks or arcing of any kind.



new capacitors are in order...
take note about run and start capacitors in the PDF....


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok, FINALLY got to a laptop so can write stuff, typing on the phone is horrible! 

So yes Stick, I will read the PDF, however, my motor is single phase and only has 1 capacitor. There is probably info to be gleaned from the article anyway so yes I WILL read it tonight. 

I am having issues with page layout and function tonight. Am I the only one? I'll start a new thread with this question.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This is a test


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jack Wilson said:


> Ok, FINALLY got to a laptop so can write stuff, typing on the phone is horrible!
> 
> So yes Stick, I will read the PDF, however, my motor is single phase and only has 1 capacitor. There is probably info to be gleaned from the article anyway so yes I WILL read it tonight.
> 
> I am having issues with page layout and function tonight. Am I the only one? I'll start a new thread with this question.


Id call that cap a start cap...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Sounds like the start/run capacitor. Just make sure that the replacement is in the same range as the old one. The microfarad will be within a certain range and marked on the capacitor. 

I was given an old Grizzly shaper that wasn't running. I found a place in California on the internet that was very reasonable. $6.60 later it was fired up, and that price included shipping to FL. 

If you are in doubt find a local shop that rebuilds electric motors. Usually, they can determine what is needed and supply it at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

So here is my capacitor. It has 2 leads, hopefully when I got it, it was hooked up correctly.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

play it smart...
take the motor to a motor repair shop...
let them value a new cap, double check the wiring and they just may check out the motor (field/armature) for little or no money...
if you have to replace the motor do not but a chinese motor...


----------



## BIGROMO (Mar 16, 2015)

The info on electric motors is wonderful-thank you for supplying these. I am sure many members will find them highly useful.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes. Thanks for all this info.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

So, I did the unthinkable, I took my motor in to a local motor shop. I didn't completely fix it myself, I'm paying someone else for their knowledge. I get the peace of mind that whatever happens now, it's done right, not just a lot of guessing. 
The motor may be bad, but let's hope not. All along I thought I could fix it, oh well. I think I still got a deal on the saw.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you to every one who offered constructive suggestions.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Jack Wilson said:


> So, I did the unthinkable, I took my motor in to a local motor shop. I didn't completely fix it myself, I'm paying someone else for their knowledge. I get the peace of mind that whatever happens now, it's done right, not just a lot of guessing.
> The motor may be bad, but let's hope not. All along I thought I could fix it, oh well. I think I still got a deal on the saw.


I did that awhile back with my dust collector motor. I couldn't get the fan impeller off to look at the motor insides. They called and said it was toast and I needed a new motor, Charged me $45. to look at it and test it out. They kept the motor for junk and I got the impeller removed and the housing back for a new motor I ordered off ebay.

Herb


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Herb, good to hear from you! This guy told me $20 to check it out, and he came recommended from a friend.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Jack, if you need a new motor,do a check search on the internet, I got a brand new Dayton for half the price the motor shop quoted and free shipping to boot. couldn't pass it up.

Herb


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup, I always check out what's available online, I'll search for weeks sometimes trying to get the best price.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is an example, free shipping too. Century Air Compr Mtr, 5 HP, 3450 rpm, 208-230V, 56Y B384 | Zoro.com

Herb


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like a start capacitor to me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

roxanne562001 said:


> Sounds like a start capacitor to me.


Yeah me too or two.

Herb


----------

